# Info needed



## 18392 (May 13, 2006)

I have taken Prilosec for years (too long to remember exactly how long). My new insurance, thru my employer, will not cover the Prilosec. I've tried the Prilosec OTC but still feel like ####.. bloating, belching, feeling over stuffed just from eating a small sandwhich. Anybody have any suggestions? Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 14567 (May 16, 2006)

WHat about zantac? Or something like mylanta or such? Have you gone to a GI for help?


----------



## 15456 (May 1, 2006)

I take Nexium in the a.m. and Zantac in the evening...gives me some relief. Gaviscon liquid is really great too. It really helps with the belching. I also find that if I stay away from carbs that I don't have as much trouble. Good Luck!


----------



## 14407 (May 8, 2006)

I have the same problem and my doctor also put me on Prilosec. I used to take nexium, but that didn't help much either. You should try Zantac though....that might help you. GOOD LUCK!


----------

